# Trotline crabbing from a kayak



## MetroMan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P9MCz_XJNo


----------



## e-mag

preaking koolest kayak crabbing video by far!!!


----------



## odagled2004

DAMN that was tight. Nice catch and cool technique! Also good OutKast song. Haha


----------



## catman

That was the coolest yaking video I've seen. You've got it all together. Thanks for sharing your adventures with us.....I love them.


----------



## shadyfisher85

Awesome video, I'm definately running a line next year. Did you build your own, or buy it? Did you take a break each time you ran the line or just go back to the other end and hit it again? Your wife's reaction when you pour all the crabs in the sink is hilarious... Hope you found the one that hid behind the washing machine! The Severn has always treated me well with nice muddy crabs in my traps, and it looks like you got some nice ones too!


----------



## Carlows

Nice!!! After watching this, I want to go out Kayak Crabbing.


----------



## MetroMan

THanks guys.

Shadyfisher,

Most of the time I motored back to the beginning of the line at the same speed at which I ran the line and started immediately again. If the subsequent run yielded no keeper crabs, I would wait about 5 minutes before running it again. I initially was going to construct my own trotline, but honestly, there is (IMO) LITTLE SENSE in putting in the time & effort when you can buy them ready to go from this guy http://www.stackablecrabtraps.com/snoodstrotlines.html I paid like $70 for the 300' trotline with the bungee snoods. "The Virginian" is what I got. It arrived in like 1 or 2 days, perfect crafstmanship...ready to run. I will probably buy another one to run 600' next season if Im feeling spirited. They easily clip together. 

I have an international market near me where I got my chicken necks. It took just two packs of necks to bait the entire line, costing me LESS than $5.


----------



## e-mag

i'm taggling along on your next trip.


----------



## MetroMan

You kayak?


----------



## dcheng01

MetroMan, 

How much was your Yak?


----------



## MetroMan

I got it for $1199 used. MSRP is $1999 brand new.


----------



## e-mag

i 've been yakfishing since the first pungo production>t120>pro explorer>phoenix 140 and now a revo. i'm good to go...brinnging the boom box!!


----------



## shadyfisher85

MetroMan said:


> THanks guys.
> 
> Shadyfisher,
> 
> Most of the time I motored back to the beginning of the line at the same speed at which I ran the line and started immediately again. If the subsequent run yielded no keeper crabs, I would wait about 5 minutes before running it again. I initially was going to construct my own trotline, but honestly, there is (IMO) LITTLE SENSE in putting in the time & effort when you can buy them ready to go from this guy http://www.stackablecrabtraps.com/snoodstrotlines.html I paid like $70 for the 300' trotline with the bungee snoods. "The Virginian" is what I got. It arrived in like 1 or 2 days, perfect crafstmanship...ready to run. I will probably buy another one to run 600' next season if Im feeling spirited. They easily clip together.
> 
> I have an international market near me where I got my chicken necks. It took just two packs of necks to bait the entire line, costing me LESS than $5.


Sorry for all the questions, what else do you need for the trotline? The $70 is only for the actual line itself, right?


----------



## Tracker16

Awesome vid Metro. You have a whole lot going on at the same time. You sure caught on to the kayak thing fast. Congrats


----------



## MetroMan

shadyfisher85 said:


> Sorry for all the questions, what else do you need for the trotline? The $70 is only for the actual line itself, right?


No problem at all!

$70 was just for the line. At the each end of the line, I have a 2' section of galvanized chain from Lowes (about $6 ea). The float for each end was a 5 gal bucket from Lowes (about $4 each, lids were $1.50 ea) [The 5 gal buckets are great because :a: they are big and float well :b: you can use them to store the trotline in one, crabs in the other for the ride home]. 

You need anchors for each end. I skimped on the anchors at first, using some light scrap thinking it was sufficient. You need something to really hold bottom (like heavier than the typical kayak anchor). I went to the shoer, and got two big rocks and tied them up with string. Worked like a charm. I might look into buying actual anchors...OR I might just keep using big ass rocks...not sure yet. 

My propstick materials cost around $30. Fortunately, my flush mount rodholders go straight back (opposed to angled outwards like most do). This allowed me to easily use them as mounting bases for my propstick. But there's more that one way to secure the propstick to ur kayak. This just worked out really convenient in my case. 


Tracker16,

Thanks! I've spent a lot of time reading crabbing forums & message boards, just collecting knowledge & information. I also got a few tips from another fellow kayak crabber that is pretty good at this.


----------



## MetroMan

What sucks is pulling the line in when ur done. I was unbaiting as I pulled the line in. Not paying attention, I almost got caught by two hungry female crabs that took the ride all the way up!


----------



## catman

MetroMan said:


> What sucks is pulling the line in when ur done.!


Yup, that's the down side. My crabbing friends on the Tidal Fish forum typically run 1500' lines but most now use homebrew motorized line pullers.


----------



## BigJeff823

LOve the song and them Crabs looked SOOo good.Nice video man.


----------



## Big Rad

Great Job MM

I run a 1000 foot line and pull it in by hand when I am tight for space (16 ft V-hull) with traps too. Just the line and I use a hose reel. Snood line doesn't tangle that much once you break it in.


----------



## sand flea

That is some clever stuff! This one might end up in The Bible.


----------



## Andre

sand flea said:


> That is some clever stuff! This one might end up in The Bible.


This is one for the good book for sure .....WTG.....MM !!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Great video.


----------



## BlueHwy

Really enjoyed the video. Learned a lot from the post that followed too. Great first crab run for the SS Metro!


----------



## Kwesi W.

Great Video.....


----------



## Foursteps24

Kwesi where have you been brotha?


----------

